# Campsites La Palmyre/Royan



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi all,

Planning our French trip and we are looking to stay in the area around
La Palmyre and Royan on the Atlantic coast.

We have a 7.5m motorhome and 2 dogs.

Has anyone used any campsites in this area or on the Isle d'Oleron that are close to the beaches. 

I am into windsurfing and so am looking for easy access to the beach preferably on foot but also with good access with our large motorhome.
Don't mind carrying the kit a short distance say 1/4 mile.

We are looking at the end of May/start of June period.

Any info greatly appreciiated, particularly local amenities.

Cheers.

Ashers.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Ashers
We stayed here two years ago:
http://www.campingbonneanseplage.com/htmlonly/htmlindex.htm
Great family site with pools and waterslides etc and very near the beach and dunes. The whole area is very touristy though.
Have fun !


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

like he said....
Have stayed there several times, i moved to the dark side (kites)
But its a good spot. Big lagoon 3 hrs either side of hi tide.
Good wave spot out by the light house. Lots of carrying if you have windsurfs. Amazing windsurf shop in the town great zoo for the kids 

You could also consider the aire at La Palmyre, its huge and has a couple off hookup bays and showers/loos. A 7.5 will fit no problem.

We plan to go there for a week in Aug they dont take bookings more than 3 days in advance. (you can book thru eurocamp independent for pitch only)


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi,

Have stayed here quite a number of times. Last time there I saw some large Burstners. Across the road outside the gate, the beach is fairly awkward to access down rocks, but well worth the effort as there are far fewer people there. 1km up the road is access to the main beach but is obviously heaving in summer. Slight word of caution re: the sea; the Gironde estuary is just around the southern corner and there is a fairly strong flow parallel to the beach once out any sort of distance.

Dave
<Here>


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Cheers guys,


Hi Dougle, this site unfortunately does not take dogs. Point taken though regarding the estuary. Thanks.

Hi Waleem, might be a bit too touristy for us but the area looks great and hopefully shouldnt be too busy at this time of year.

Hi AlunJ, Trying to get into the Kite scene myself as it is much less/smaller/lighter kit to carry around, looks an awesome sport.
Will have to get a trolley for carring the windsurfing kit to the beach, perhaps even hook it up to my bike.
Will still keep the windsurfing kit though for the windier days though.

Cheers
Ashers.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

We have stayed here a few times.

http://www.logis-du-breuil.com/

A bit further from the beach but a vey nice nice. Big piches.

More aimed at tents and caravans but very relaxing with helpful owners

Its a bit further than you have said but you can drive to the car parks along the coast road which is only a few miles away.

The road through La Palmyre becomes one long traffic jam during the summer when everyone come out of the zoo in the afternoon.

Derek


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi

This one

la brande - oleron

is on the "wrong" side of Oleron, but you can drive / cyccle to the beaches on the Atlantic side easily - parking is good at Vertbois beach and further north. There are other sites on the Atlantic side - check the caravan club book, or Michelin. If you are going in the main season, you'll have to book.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ile d'Oleron. Aire de service 6€ at boyardville great beach and trips to the fort , and plenty of cockles , top of Ile, camping municipal at st-denis. cheap ! good little Ile. dont expect to much at night as the french are in bed by 9?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've used the boyardville aire as well; gets busy & crowded, but 5 minute walk to harbourside restaurants & market.


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Hi Asher

we stayed quite near there at Ronce le Bains, although the site we used, Camping La Clariere, was lovely and we returned to it last year, it is not near the beach. However, there were a couple of sites at Ronce which are only a couple hundred yards walk to the beach. I can't recall the names but you could search CampingFrance.com. Quite calm water as you are at the mouth of the estuary, gets really wild around the point on the Cote Sauvage. Lovely area.

Irishhomer


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Last time I used the Boyardville Aire it was full of undesirables with Rottweiler and Pitbull dogs. Maybe I was unlucky but will not go there again.


----------

